# How Evangelicals Became Israel's Best Friend



## Scott (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a superb article on the history of evangelical support for the nation of Israel: How Evangelicals Became Israel's Best Friend

It is very thorough for a magazine article and provides a great overview of key players and events.


----------

